# Boulot/ petit boulot / Job



## Colombia.fr

Bonjour à tous!

Alguien me podría alludar a enternder el significado de la palabra "boulot" en ésta frase: Trouver un petit boulot n'est pas forcément chose facile, le mieux est que tu vois çà quand tu seras là.

Bueno, la verdad si me ayudan con la frase completa, les agradecería muchísimo.

Si hace falta más contexto, aquí va:

Je suis en train de voir s'il serait possible de faire du co voiturage pour les trajets Niort la Rochelle avec d'autres personnes, sinon nous avons une troisième voiture, un peu vieille mais qui pourrait peut être te permettre de faire des trajets et çà reviendrait moins cher que le train.

Parfois aussi j'aurai moi même certainement l'occasion d'aller sur la Rochelle
Trouver un petit boulot n'est pas forcément chose facile, le mieux est que tu vois çà quand tu seras là !


----------



## Morion

boulot: trabajo


----------



## Colombia.fr

Muchas gracias Morion, estaba un poco con fundida con los significados que aparecen en el diccionario


----------



## Scipiona

boulot= trabajo, empleo (en castellano muy coloquial, diríamos "curro")


----------



## Colombia.fr

Scipiona, 
Esa era mi confusión, en Colombia no conocemos la palabra "curro".  Muy, pero muy coloquialmente le decimos "chamba".

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En francés también empleamos para "petit boulot" la palabra de origen inglesa: un job.

Un trabajillo. 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Adidi

Hola !

No sé cómo traducir en español "petit boulot" ! Podais ayudarme por favor ?
Existe un equivalente ?

Gracias


----------



## /Latingirl/

On peut dire un *"trabajo"* ou *"un curro".* Pourtant, si vous désirez mettre en évidence que le boulot est temporaire vous pouvez dire *"un trabajillo"*.

Pour les gens qui réalisent plusieurs travails on dit *"estar pluriempleado "*.

J'espère vous avoir aidé!


----------



## totor

/Latingirl/ said:


> *"un trabajillo"*



Por mis pagos decimos *un trabajito*.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Boulot _= currele, trabajillo, chapucillas, ...
_Travail _= Trabajo, curro, empleo, ...


----------



## Adidi

Merci


----------



## lrg1978

Un currillo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo diría "trabajillo"


----------



## gparguez

comment traduirait-on "petits boulots" / "travail d'étudiant", le genre de travail que l'on peut faire pendant ses études ou pendant les vacances pour se faire un peu d'argent de poche?
est-ce que "trabajos de estudiante" veut dire quelque chose? 

merci


----------



## yserien

Trabajos de estudiante, para estudiante...
Trabajos de temporada, de tiempo libre...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Si quieres darle el sentido de "*petit boulot*", quizás el término familiar "*Trabajillo*", encaje aquí.


----------



## bolboreta_87

hola!

me podriais decir que quieren decir estas palabras francesas en español: "l'argent de côté" y "petit boulot"

Gracias!!


----------



## Mirlo

"petit boulot  = trabajo pequeño


----------



## Lynne Gleghorn Brown

Creo pero no estoy segura que sería
"Mettre de l'argent de côté" o sea literalmente algo así como poner dinero a un lado, es decir
Ahorrar
Y Mirlo tiene razón sobre petit boulot pero quizás aquí diríamos "trabajito" ya que boulot es bastante coloquial.


----------



## alphoger

petit boulot : chapuza. dic. RAE : (de chapuz.) 1. f. Obra o labor de poca importancia.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alphoger:

Chapuza, en Espagne, a une connotation assez négative de travail baclé, du bricolage mal fait. Chapuza ne se réfère pas au travail en tant qu'emploi. 

Trabajito traduit parfaitement l'idée de petit boulot, qu'il s'agisse d'une bricole à faire ou qu'on parle d'emploi.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alphoger

Gévy said:


> Hola Alphoger:
> 
> Chapuza, en Espagne, a une connotation assez négative de travail baclé, du bricolage mal fait. Chapuza ne se réfère pas au travail en tant qu'emploi.
> 
> Trabajito traduit parfaitement l'idée de petit boulot, qu'il s'agisse d'une bricole à faire ou qu'on parle d'emploi.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




vale, y gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Gévy said:


> Hola Alphoger:
> 
> Chapuza, en Espagne, a une connotation assez négative de travail baclé, du bricolage mal fait. Chapuza ne se réfère pas au travail en tant qu'emploi.
> 
> Trabajito traduit parfaitement l'idée de petit boulot, qu'il s'agisse d'une bricole à faire ou qu'on parle d'emploi.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Chapuza, no siempre es un "travail baclé", también significa "trabajo sin importancia".

Por ejemplo: "*Se gana la vida haciendo chapuzas*", no quiere decir que es un chapucero, ni que no sabe hacer las cosas bien. En este caso es, por el contrario, que realiza pequeños trabajos de reparación: arreglar enchufes, desagües, pequeñas obras de albañilería..., en fin, trabajos "sin importancia", pero bien hechos.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Ah sí, Pinairun, tienes razón, se me había olvidado esta forma de emplearlo... y sólo me quedé con las rabias que me provocó la chapuza que me había hecho el fontanero la última vez que vino a casa. 

Gracias por rectificar el tiro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## WizardLuigi

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido*​
Hola! Alguien sabe la diferencia que existe entre "boulot" y "job" en francés, es que en el WR me traduce como "curro" las 2, ¿alguna de ellas se refiere a un pequeño trabajo o algo así?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como podrás comprobarlo leyendo los mensajes anteriores de este hilo:

- boulot : curro
- job / petit boulot: trabajillo

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## WizardLuigi

Gracias Gévy, no habia visto este hilo de conversación!!


----------



## nadir48

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​_
Maman m'appelle, mais j'ai du boulot moi, il faut que je surveille._

He encontrado esta frase en un post, no entiendo el significado de "boulot" en esta frase

Gracias


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola, nadir:

Debes buscar en el diccionario antes de preguntar en el foro. Lo tienes aquí.


----------



## Cenimurcia

"Un boulot/ le boulot" => palabra coloquial para referirse al trabajo en general
"un petit boulot" = "un job" => "un curro"
"Currar" => "Bosser"


----------



## Mephistofeles

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour! Estoy leyendo un artículo sobre _travail dissimulé. _Hay una parte en la que un investigador habla sobre las personas que son explotadas en talleres clandestinos con malas condiciones de trabajo, y lo que le ocurre a esos trabajadores cuando descubren los talleres y los clausuran:

_"Le traitement de ces hommes est complètement aléatoire, et dépend tout autant de beaucoup de choses. Mais por nous, de toute façon, ce sont des victimes: ils ne prennent le *boulot* de personne! Quel Françáis accepterait leurs conditions de travail?"_

Es algo así como "ellos no tienen la culpa de nada"?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## Paquita

No veo lo que te bloquea.

"Boulot" está en nuestro diccionario:  http://www.wordreference.com/fres/boulot

No le quitan el curro a nadie.

Te explican luego que nadie quisiera hacer lo que ellos. Hacen lo que nadie quiere hacer, nadie puede quejarse de estar al paro porque uno de ellos lo sustituye.


----------



## Mephistofeles

Merci Monsieur... creo que me compliqué al no saber el significado correcto de "curro" y por lo tanto, como se relacionaba con el verbo "prendre". Esa traducción no me sonaba familiar en español. À bientôt.


----------



## cachomero

Mephistofeles said:


> Esa traducción no me sonaba familiar en español.


Claro que no, es una forma coloquial en España, pero seguro que hay una expresión coloquial equivalente en México.

Buenas noches


----------



## Mephistofeles

cachomero said:


> ...es una forma coloquial en España, pero seguro que hay una expresión coloquial equivalente en México.


 
De acuerdo eso lo hace aún más claro. En afan de complementar un poco este hilo, si nos referimos a un término coloquial creo que el equivalente en México es "chamba". Gracias a todos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Chapuzas", en Argentina, serían "changas".
Y en vez de "curro" decimos "laburo".

Dejo este enlace, 8 años después, que puede ser útil para futuras búsquedas (se define a la "changa" como "petit boulot" o "job"): Léxico argentino-español-francés.


----------



## albertovidal

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​

mi profesora de francés (es francesa nativa) no ha posido explicarme la diferencia entre* boulot y travaille*. Es más, para ella, en la conversación informal se utiliza más boulot, puesto que travaille se utiliza más en el lenguaje escrito.
Si alguno de uds. tiene alguna aclaración para hacerme se lo agradezco de antemano


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Fácil.
1.- Es travail, no travaille. (Trabajo)
2.- Boulot es lo mismo, pero en caló/slang tan extendido que ya entró en el vocabulario de todos los días. _Curro_, en España... y se me escapa cómo se dice en Argentina.
¡Ya me acordé! Laburo, ¿no?

http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/laburar


----------



## albertovidal

gracias.
Y sí, aquí se puede decir curro o laburo


----------



## albertovidal

"job", por lo menos, en inglés americano, es TRABAJO y no trabajillo.
Se utiliza como el empleo que una persona tiene. No es despectivo sino que implica a qué se dedica una persona. "Curro" está más referido a un trabajo que alguien le dio como "favor", a un trabajo temporario e informal.


----------



## Gévy

Hola albertovidal.

Aquí tratamos del sentido francés de "job", y es un trabajillo (normalmente un trabajo eventual, lo que hace un estudiante durante las vacaciones para sacarse algo de dinero), no un trabajo normal. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Hola !
Justement hablando de _*job étudiant*_, cómo sería en español, en un registro linguístico estándar (curro, trabajillo, chapuza no me valen pues no son el tipo de palabras que se puedan utilizar en una carta de presentación :S ) 
Sería trabajo estudiantil o trabajo estudiante ? he encontrado bastante resultados en google pero no estoy segura. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## albertovidal

la_heredera_de_Gabriel said:


> Hola !
> Justement hablando de _*job étudiant*_, cómo sería en español, en un registro linguístico estándar (curro, trabajillo, chapuza no me valen pues no son el tipo de palabras que se puedan utilizar en una carta de presentación :S )
> Sería trabajo estudiantil o trabajo estudiante ? he encontrado bastante resultados en google pero no estoy segura.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Creo que "job étudiant" se refiere a lo que, en Argentina, llamamos pasantía estudiantil y se refiere al trabajo que consiguen los estudiantes (especialmente los universitarios) para poder sufragar sus gastos corrientes (i.e. alquiler del depto. compartido, monografías, etc.)


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Gracias Abertovidal, es exactamente lo a que me refiero, pero no sé si esta palabra es muy utilizada en el español peninsular...


----------



## cachomero

Buenos días,

En español peninsular, el término coloquial para trabajo es *curro*. Un *currito *o *currillo* sería un petit boulot. Pero para el mundo estudiantil se utilizan sobre todo dos términos: *beca *y *prácticas*. El segundo es, normalmente, un primer trabajo en el ámbito profesional propio a los estudios que se cursan y habitualmente necesita de una convención entre el centro de estudios y la empresa en donde se realizan las prácticas. Beca se refiere a una ayuda económica para la manutención del estudiante y, en algunas ocasiones, exige la realización de ciertas tareas por parte del estudiante como condición para recibir la beca. Así, por ejemplo, hay becas que se dan a cambio de trabajar en la biblioteca de la facultad o de realizar una labor de orientación entre los nuevos estudiantes, etc. Normalmente, beca es _bourse d'études_ y prácticas _stage_. Que yo sepa, pasantía no se utiliza en España.

Un saludo


----------

